# For Stage 8 - Bessa Automatic With Mystery Movement



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

For this afternoon, a 21 Jewel Bessa Automatic.Bessa with a lovely textured face by G Monnin who reputedly also assembled the "French" Heuers in BesanÃ§on.



















I've not managed to identify the movement as yet, the rotor is similar to some Lorsa autos, but there the similarities end


----------



## Jerryjobs1 (Jun 26, 2012)

very very old watch


----------

